# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  VENTA DE SEMILLA DE MORINGA

## KIL TREJO

VENDO SEMILLA DE MORINGA FRESCA, PROXIMO A COSECHAR, UN STOCK DE 4 TONELADAS, PRODUCIDO EN TORUNAVISTA. PUERTO INCA - HUÁNUCO. POR CADA KG VIENEN ENTRE 2800 A 3000 SEMILLAS, COSTO POR KG. S/500.00, A PARTIR DE 10 KG BRINDAMOS ASESORIA TECNICA. CUALQUIER CONTACTO A  kiltrejol@gmail.com  rpm #943490358 Temas similares: VENTA DE SEMILLA DE MORINGA Busco Semilla de Moringa COMPRO SEMILLA DE MORINGA OLEÍFERA Venta de semilla de maralfalfa Venta de semilla Chia

----------


## Alex grados

una empresa peruana dedicada en comprar grandes cantidadSomoses volumenes productos moringa si están interesados en vender su producto se pueden comunicar conmigo por mi Whatssapp +51968610577 entrar en contacto por fabor

----------


## Alex grados

Somos unas empresa peruana dedicada en comprar grandes cantidades volumenes productos moringa si están interesados en vender su producto se pueden comunicar conmigo por mi Whatssapp +51968610577 entrar en contacto por fabor

----------

